# 04/2 dive report - Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

What a difference a weekend makes! The vis was 70' with a light one knot current out of the east. The surface temperature was about 63, and 66 at depth. The water was noticeably warmer than last week.

I swam around the flight deck over two dives, with an average depth of 150'. 100 minutes total bottom time. I was assessing the effort needed to clean up the rope, anchors, and balls of high-strength fishing line snagged on the flight deck. Since rope and line attracts more hooks and line, they are a hazard to fishermen and tech divers alike.

Most of the AJs and snapper were gone after the weekend. The largest AJ I saw was about 40 pounds, but the most common size was 25 pounds. I probably saw a dozen AJ and a dozen red snapper during my trip around the ship. The largest red snapper was around 18 pounds, with the most common size being 6 pounds. Most of the larger fish either had hooks in their mouths, or damage to their mouths from hooks.

There were several schools of vermillion snapper and creole fish on the wreck. The creole fish were at the top of the island. The vermillion snapper were forward of the island and near the bow. I briefly saw "Sandy," the 5 foot sandbar shark that lives near the stern.

The memorial that we put down last summer is showing some wear. The bronze turtle needs to be secured again.

The great vis made for an excellent sightseeing dive.

Whack 'um


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the terrific report. I've made two dives on it, one in the first year of it's placement, and it's getting better fish-wise. Though on my last trip there to fish, about three weeks ago, we never got a bite. I'll blame that on bad bait.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The memorial that we put down last summer is showing some wear. The bronze turtle needs to be secured again.
> 
> Whack 'um


What was his name again, Pete?

Thanks for the report!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> What was his name again, Pete?


Yes, Peter Duffin.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Great report! Thanks.


----------

